# Mesh Guard Rails for King Bed?



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

Our new bed arrives this morning so DH and I can now sleep together with the baby. Yay (currently I am on our full sized mattress on the floor with the baby and DH is on the floor next to us).

Anyway - DS is 3 weeks old so I assume that him falling out of bed is not likely. I think I would feel more confident if we had a guard rail though. Do you use one? If so, what brand it is?

I am looking at the BRU website but the couple they have there are getting poor reviews.

Thanks!


----------



## turtlemama77 (Jul 29, 2005)

We recently upgraded to a king as well, and when I looked around for a bed rail, I had a hard time finding something tall enough. We ended up getting a snug tuck pillow (google it, you'll find it). dd is 18 months, and it seems to work well! I think the only thing I don't like about it is that it doesn't fold down, but it's easy to put on and take off. When we first put it on, I was a teensy bit nervous that dd would be able to roll it right off the bed, but I saw her bump against it in her sleep and she didn't go over.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you! I appreciate the response. Now that I think about it someone mentioned a pillow thing to me before - that must have been what she meant!


----------



## mom2owen1 (May 12, 2005)

i have been really happy with this one - http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=glance&s=baby

it locks on top of your mattress, so there is no crevice for baby to get stuck in. also, since then entire mesh part of the rail system is on top of your mattress, you don't have to worry about how much is left above the mattress once installed.


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

I used one VERY similar to the one posted above. Very effective! Used it till ds was 3... then he started hogging the MIDDLE of the bed. Oy. LOL!! I'm a huge fan of a good side rail- gives peace of mind so you can rest easier.


----------



## red17 (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D_McG*
Thank you! I appreciate the response. Now that I think about it someone mentioned a pillow thing to me before - that must have been what she meant!

They could also have meant the Humanity bed. It is a long bolster type of pillow attached to a piece of padded material that can be zipped off and washedzazzzzzzzzzzz . That way the baby's own wt plus whoever lies next to them helps hold the pillow in place. It is 5 lbs so it sounds like it would be heavy enough for a little one... I posted asking if anyone had used one, but so far haven't heard from anyone who has. I looked at the snugit too, but am a little sceptical ... I just am not sure that dd would simply be able to push it over as she has strong legs.

If you get either the humainity bed, snug it pillow, or someother safety restraining system, please post as to how you like it. Thanks and good luck


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

This is the rail we have: http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B0002VAF3Y

We've been very happy with it. There's a strap that goes all the way to a plate on the other side of the mattress. That keeps the rail tight against the bed. We've been using it since my 2.5 year old was newborn and haven't had any problems.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you all for the input!


----------

